# Care Nottingham Vs NURTURE Nottingham



## Beakers (Mar 22, 2011)

We are thinking about having one last roll of the dice at IVF treatment following 4 unsuccessful attempts. So far all of our treatments have been at the NURTURE clinic in Nottingham and although we have not been successful we could not fault the staff and facilities there.

However as this will be our final attempt we were thinking about changing our approach (and hopefully luck) by moving to the Care clinic in Nottingham.

We would love to hear your thoughts on this regarding each clinics success rates etc and especially the 'Intralipid Infusion' and 'Array CGH' treatments which are carried out at Care.

Thanks in advance

M&J


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of CARE Nottingham. I haven't had a treatment yet, just some diagnostics and a consultation, but i'm a control freak and need to know everything and they have been so supportive and helpful.

Plus you can't argue with the statistics and the fact that they have very well reputed specialists and the latest techniques.

I do know someone who used NURTURE, and they did get pregnant off the cycle although sadly it ended in mc 

I know another lady who used NURTURE and she was very unsatisfied by the client care, but i'm sure every clinic will have some similar incidents.

Go and visit the clinics yourself would be the best advice. I visited a couple of clinics and the impression you get when you walk through the door and speak to the staff will very likely make your choice very clear.


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm with CARE Notts. I can't fault them. From start to finish they are professional , experienced and friendly. Lovely clinic , modern surrounding s, excellent facilties. It's all good in my opinion.  
As you can see it hasn't resulted in a pregnancy yet. But I trust the consultants and nurses and I know we'll get there. They advised me to get my tubes clipped before more tx with them , so I have done this and am hopeful of future treatment being sucessful. I thourghly recommend them!


----------



## slippy786 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm the other way around. 5 failed cycles at CARE. Now trying NURTURE just to get a different perspective. Both clinics in my view have very similar success rates. They are both way ahead of the game than other clinics in UK. I'm with Dr Fenning at NURTURE and I chose him as he is very knowledgeable and is involved heavily in lots of research. 
I found that CARE consultant were good but no one really academic and heavily involved in studies etc. Having said that, my first experience with NURTURE have been terrible in term of getting the right prescription correct protocol etc. It's a good job we have been through the process 5 times and know the procedures and protocols sufficient enough to pick up mistakes. Newbies will struggle. Its been terrible with mistakes after mistakes which I never really experience all these years with CARE. wish is luck.


----------



## slippy786 (Feb 1, 2012)

As for lipid infusion I've been told by Dr fennin there is little evidence it helps and can be dangerous. Couple of deaths related to lipid infusion. That's why none of the clinics directly provide it, they put you in touch with 3rd party and you have to book them in yourself


----------

